# Black spot on claw



## Misako (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have an adult spiny flower mantis male, who is a bit older. Just a few days ago I started to notice a black spot on his claw, right at the elbow. He uses it still, but I can see he doesn't stretch out with it as far and he's a bit hesistant to use it at all. I think it's infected, my question is, how can I make it easier for him?







Some pictures there, it's definitly getting worse. Top left picture was the first picture in which I noticed it, since then it's gotten quite a lot darker. I don't know how fast that'll go.

I don't think there is much that can be done, but if you have any suggestions or advice for me on how to make his life easier, I'd love to hear it.

Thank you

Love,

Misako and Spike


----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 17, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is to hand feed him if he shows troubles catching food on his own. I occasionally hand feed my healthy mantids, as I want them to be somewhat accustomed to grabbing prey from my tweezers (and it's kinda fun for me).


----------



## azn567 (Nov 17, 2011)

I had this on one of my male creo's.

Eventually it spread through his whole arm and he became handicapped on that arm and died soon after. If it gets worse I would amputate the arm personally.


----------



## crucis (Nov 17, 2011)

oh no.. it does look like an infection.. I have limited experience, but if i get something like this I would lower the humidity, increase the size of his living area if it's on the small side (also making sure it's as clean and well-ventilated as possible...) and hope for the best.

Like what Trans-Am said, you can consider amputation if it gets worse, although personally I'd never try something like that.

Also, if you have been counting on breeding him, this Might be your last chance (and his, as well...).

All the best! hope he pulls through fine...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 17, 2011)

Your older spiny flower mantis is dying. The black spot is most likely necrosis (cf) which will become worse over time. He will not suffer though, he isn't built for that, so you should probably kill him only when you can't stand watching him getting worse or let him die a natural death as he would in the wild. Performing an amputation seems pretty grotesque to me, but he certainly won't complain if you do.


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2011)

Pretty common. Nothing you can do to stop it. I do wonder though if this happens in the wild and to what degree.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 18, 2011)

I had this on my male orchid's arm. Same spot. He lost the claw in a molt, and never had a probelm with spreading. He never grew the entire claw back either though.....


----------



## Misako (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the answers guys!

I see then, yeah, I did expect him to meet his fate one of these months. Still heartbreaking!

The blackness seems to travel up his arm, and at quite a quick rate too. I can see it becoming worse day by day. He did eat a locust two days ago, and he is pretty active.

I'm just now wondering if it would make any difference to amputate his arm in the future or not. I guess if this is necrosis though it'll simply happen somewhere else again.

So, yeah, should I just wait, let it happen, or should I take the arm off when it spreads even further?


----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 20, 2011)

If an amputation is necessary to survive, there's a good chance it'll take care of it without any help.


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2011)

This issues seems a bit more common on orchids and other "flower" type mantids. I have had luck wiht removing the infected limb.


----------



## Misako (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor sod, it seems to go really fast and he walks like an old man and keeps falling over. By now he lifts his arm up like that when he walks. I'm considering removing the limb now, thank you Rick. But I guess, if this is age's doing then it'll likely just reappear somewhere else?

Also, he seems to desperately try to reach the elbow but can't. Have you tried to lick your own elbow?


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2011)

He will die if that is left.


----------



## ismart (Nov 21, 2011)

You should amputate right away!


----------



## Misako (Nov 21, 2011)

He was very active last night, even if he did not use the claw to climb. He still had so much fire in him I couldn't just let fate take over. Boiled a nailclipper and a small pair of scissors as soon as I got home, and took the limb off. What a fight that was!






I was a little bit worried about the tiny bit of stump that is still left on his shoulder, even though it doesn't look bad. Do you think I should attempt to take that last bit off as well, or do you think he will manage fine? So far he has already had some water to drink, and is now in a well-ventilated space. He also already seemed to clean the stump, maybe he'll take the rest off himself if it's neccessary?

So anyway, now he has one claw left and I know mantids can catch food with just one claw. But I'll surely keep an eye on him.

Thanks for your help guys  Spike is my first mantis and I want to learn as much as I can from him. I'm really relieved you are all so willing to help!


----------



## ismart (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like you did a nice job!  Keep in mind he can still become weak, and die, but at least now he has a better chance of surviving. If you would have left that arm untreated. It would have spread all over, and he would have died for sure!


----------

